# Fusing HDPE



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

This video shows one of the ways I like to fuse HDPE and the resulting slingshot.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

That Thing is Awesome! And You definitely put any worries to rest with Your Test!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

It's really surprising how strong the fuse bond is. Your work with HDPE continues to amaze me!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That's awesome YSYEO!!! You having been taking this HDPE to all new levels! Thanks so much for posting your videos about it.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome fabrication !


----------

